# [Brazilian NR] João Batista Skewb - 3.94 single



## Eder (Feb 27, 2015)

Pré-Mundial 2015, São Paulo/Brazil

[video=youtube_share;YkIdn2GyvTg]http://youtu.be/YkIdn2GyvTg[/video]


----------



## Berd (Feb 27, 2015)

Gj!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 27, 2015)

well done man!


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Feb 28, 2015)

inb4 "João/wow" joke


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 28, 2015)

João/wow!


----------

